# Change Inactive Tag to Deceased for Dead Cows



## awoo (Sep 9, 2018)

Ex. MadThad is inactive for now. But Terry is really dead. 
I can't really explain why but I feel like this distinction is needed.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 10, 2018)

I guess it's because it's less morbid that way. 

Also, some may find of bad taste to have a thread tagged "deceased" with hundred of pages of insults with a summary "Cow dead, moving on" at the end before the lock.

Maybe it's just because Null doesn't want to create a new tag for virtually the same thing as "inactive"

I personally agree with you; just wanted to give reasonable answers.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 10, 2018)

Terry deserves a custom title on his thread in memorium


----------



## queerape (Sep 23, 2018)

It's worth noting lulz can continue after a cow is physically dead though, such as fallout from their funeral, or unreleased stuff they hid while alive coming out. Just because a cow is dead doesn't mean the lulz are.

But it would be good to have status tags, like not just inactive, but also deceased as you've said, or incarcerated, or missing, to perhaps give users heads up on why the thread is slow.  While a dead cow or a cow in prison can still produce tard cum, that doesn't mean they'll make as much, and users should know why.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 30, 2018)

queerape said:


> But it would be good to have status tags, like not just inactive, but also deceased as you've said, or incarcerated, or missing, to perhaps give users heads up on why the thread is slow.  While a dead cow or a cow in prison can still produce tard cum, that doesn't mean they'll make as much, and users should know why.



"Inactive" does that well enough.  As someone else here pointed out, having a "Deceased" tag would be in poor taste because then it just looks like we're mocking a dead person.  The general approach from the community here is once a cow goes before St. Peter then there's nothing much left to discuss.  That was the case with Julie and Terry.  Shitposting about dead cows is a-logging as far as I'm concerned.  At least if that cow died by a freak accident or suicide, which is usually how it happens.  @FuckYou deserves scorn forever though.

As for "giving users a heads up", those users should just read the fucking thread.  If the cow's in jail the OP will usually have a recent mod edit making that clear.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 30, 2018)

We should have an "assassinated" tag for deaths we're directly responsible for like Chloe Sagal or Julie Terryberry


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 30, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> We should have an "assassinated" tag for deaths we're directly responsible for like Chloe Sagal or Julie Terryberry


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 8, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> As someone else here pointed out, having a "Deceased" tag would be in poor taste because then *it just looks like we're mocking a dead person*.


But that's precisely what I'm doing


----------



## Clown Doll (Oct 8, 2018)

A bit late but since the thread was bumped : 
My personal reasoning for "Inactive" over more specific tags that indicate different things below the umbrella (i.e incarcerated, killed, hospitalized) is to keep the amount of thread prefixes under control and to have a more broad single definition that's applicable to almost any range of situations that render the cow functionally inactive.

Whether having a prefix for someone who's dead is in poor taste or not has fairly little to do with the decision as this website in general has an appreciation for a lot of things the general public would consider to be in "poor taste" .


----------



## awoo (Aug 3, 2021)

I was reminded of this thread again after looking through MadThad's thread. Interesting to note that deceased Kiwis get a special profile banner (whatever it's called).
I still think distinguishing deceased from inactive is a good organizational decision


----------

